# im here, this is what's happening:



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

So, I'm sitting at the Rogers in newmarket and there's about 12 people here and more keep coming. The line is unorganized (people have just been sitting in a sort of circle) but we've established that I'm number 8 and that's all that matters.

It's awkwardly quiet. Some people stayed overnight.

More updates later.

(To the people who are living vicariously through me)


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

uPhone said:


> So, I'm sitting at the Rogers in newmarket and there's about 12 people here and more keep coming. The line is unorganized (people have just been sitting in a sort of circle) but we've established that I'm number 8 and that's all that matters.
> 
> It's awkwardly quiet. Some people stayed overnight.
> 
> ...


I just woke up and am sitting on the couch drinking a cappuccino and hoping that *things* get *moving* soon, if you want to live vicariously through me.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

uPhone said:


> So, I'm sitting at the Rogers in newmarket and there's about 12 people here and more keep coming. The line is unorganized (people have just been sitting in a sort of circle) but we've established that I'm number 8 and that's all that matters.
> 
> It's awkwardly quiet. Some people stayed overnight.
> 
> ...


goo luck mate. Hope they have the phone you want (white/black/16GB or whatever)


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey guys.

There's about 17 people here now. The employees havn't arrived yet.

The b***h in the front of the line is making it known that she is in fact in the front of the line.

We are now giving eachother numbers to avoid confusion (because people don't seem to understand the concept of a line)

Good look Jawknee, *something* will get moving I'm sure. But just to be sure, get down to Rogers to be rogered!


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Update: there are about 25 people here now. 3 employees. They say there are more than enough for the people in line.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Photos, uPhone?


_"I don't read books. I just look at pictures."
- Andy Warhol_


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Don't forget to ask about the upgrades


----------



## tleveque (Jul 3, 2008)

I am just back from the Fido main store in Montreal. Forget it!!!
They have 250 iPhone in stock and they can activate 20 per hour!!!! And.... there is about 500 persons waiting in line!!!
That mean 12.5 hours!!!

In the line, someone was talking to one of his friend that was waiting at the Fido store of the Place Versail, and they have only 8 iPhone in stock!!!

So if your not a lucky one in front of the line, forget it. It will be sold out before the end of the day....

Seams that I will have to wait again to get one....


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

Just got to work, and saw a few lines on my way:

Toronto Life Rogers store had a line that went down Yonge, and curved onto Dundas (at 8:00am.) I had an aerial view from my apt. so it looks like there may have been around 100+ people in line.

Eaton Center Fido store had ~25 people in line. I chatted with the guys at the front, and they said they were told the store had 100 iphones. I'm not sure how quickly that line is going to fill up, but I would place my bets on the fido store if you're planning to try to grab a phone this morning in downtown Toronto.


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

Meh. I can't be bothered, I have to work. I am going to wait a few weeks - see how it pans out.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Its been 15 minutes and the first round of people have not yet left the store, although I do see them opening iphone boxes and preparing them for the handover.

There are 6 computers here and 6 employees though so the line should move quick (after 20 mins per person or so)


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Hahahahaha there is a computer with rogers internet on it, I went to the web browser and put it on ruinediphone.com , facing the line up.

Hahahahahah


----------



## carla21 (Mar 27, 2007)

that is awesome!


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

It's available for sale on Rogers.com and Fido.ca 
also states:
*If you are an existing customer and subscribe to a new 3-year Fido Agreement or renew your existing agreement for 3 years, you will pay $249 for an 8GB iPhone 3G and $349 for a 16GB iPhone 3G. All customers who activate or renew their Agreement with a monthly plan of $30 or more will receive a $50 credit on their first or second invoice.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Its going on 35 minutes now, the first 6 customers still have not left the store.

I took pics, will upload later.

Seems there's a problem, I can hear the reps saying "mines not working" and "neither is mine" and I can hear them calling their support line.


----------



## carla21 (Mar 27, 2007)

uPhone said:


> Its going on 35 minutes now, the first 6 customers still have not left the store.
> 
> I took pics, will upload later.
> 
> Seems there's a problem, I can hear the reps saying "mines not working" and "neither is mine" and I can hear them calling their support line.


uh-oh... thats not good.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

People are getting angry. The store only got 3 16gb and they're white.

They're having problems activating over itunes, all stores are.

Its been 45 mins and the first customers still have not left.

Ps, they white gig ones come in a white box. Pretttttty.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Rather than start a new thread, I figured people interested would post here.

I haven't seen a single Canadian blogger who's posted form their iPhone yet, almost 2 hours after it's launch. What's up with that? Anyone else out there hear anything? Anyone got theirs up and running yet?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

The reason why no canadian bloggers have posted from their iPhones is because iTunes has crashed.

No canadians have an iPhone yet according to the reps here


----------



## traviscrazy (Sep 15, 2006)

*iTunes Failure*

Just got home from Windsor Cellular with my new iPhone.

We had a line up of about 25 people, of which I was 10th. Our location only had 8 16G phones, so I missed out on that.

The long wait seems to stem from the iTunes store, which isn't responding to any activation requests. After waiting in the store for about 20 mins, the reps said we could take the phone home and activate it ourselves (which is no different, seeing as there's no response from the servers).


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

The Apple store, moments after 1 billion users push 'download' and try to get the whole series of Lost on their 3G iphones.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

uPhone said:


> People are getting angry. The store only got 3 16gb and they're white.
> 
> They're having problems activating over itunes, all stores are.
> 
> ...


The store I went to hadf only 4 16 gb and I was 5th in line, I turned down 8 gb. Stupid losers. Apple that is. Ordering on iphone over phone now.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok, confirmed:

Itunes is down. People have to take their iphones home to unbrick it themselves.

Also, visual voicemail is included in the 15$ value pack


----------



## Crunch (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned or not but the $30/6GB is only available on a 36 month term. I'm not sure if that means only new activations are eligible for this offer.

Rogers Communications - Wireless, Digital Cable TV, Hi-Speed Internet, Home Phone

Anyone have further info?


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

It seems as though Fido dropped the SAF of $6.95 and the 911 $0.50 from the iphone plan. Rogers has done the same. All the other plans still have them though...sigh.

Makes the other iPhone plans a little more attractive, however the data overage charges would probably kill me.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

The Rogers system AND iTunes is completely down now.


----------



## monica_69 (Jul 11, 2008)

uPhone said:


> Ok, confirmed:
> 
> Itunes is down. People have to take their iphones home to unbrick it themselves.


true, was one of the first this morning in Hamilton, after 45 minutes of trying to connect to itunes, the manager finally allowed us to go home with the iphone (16gb black) in "bricked condition"

trying to connect in itunes to unbrick it but keeps timing out with error...major bandwidth overload at Apple...duhhh!!! didn't see this coming ????? dummies....

once I do get it activated, guess who is gonna call Robbers and DEMAND a $35 credit for the admin fee ????!!!!!!! I'm not paying $35 so that I have to unbrick my own iphone....

10:30 am EST and iTunes is still down..... XX)


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

This is happening in the US as well... glad I didn't wait in line


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

And the UK > Buyers wait hours to register Apple iPhone 3G - Telegraph


----------



## jabberjamie (Jun 12, 2008)

cowasaki said:


> It seems as though Fido dropped the SAF of $6.95 and the 911 $0.50 from the iphone plan. Rogers has done the same. All the other plans still have them though...sigh.
> 
> Makes the other iPhone plans a little more attractive, however the data overage charges would probably kill me.


What makes you think that the SAF and 911 fees have been dropped? They are still on Rogers and Fido website on the iphone plan descriptions.


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey JJ, You are correct they are still on the site.

However, at the time of that post (10:27am) I had the shopping cart filled on Fido.ca and no SAF or 911 fee was visible, nor was it included in the total at checkout.

I did it again and there it is...the charge is back. I'm not too sure what happened. I think my eyes are working properly.

Sorry for the misinformation!


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

Obviously they can't handle it....i've tried calling Rogers 3X now, and I get through, but when i'm transferred to "Sales", I go on hold for a few minutes before I get a message in French telling me that "due to unforeseen circumstances, our offices are actually closed today..." 

Interesting...looks like getting one today (or even getting info today for that matter) is going to be a big-time challenge...!


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

cowasaki said:


> Hey JJ, You are correct they are still on the site.
> 
> However, at the time of that post (10:27am) I had the shopping cart filled on Fido.ca and no SAF or 911 fee was visible, nor was it included in the total at checkout.
> 
> ...


You were reading it right, I saw the exact same thing, then I read the fine print and realized it was probably just typos in the system.


----------



## jabberjamie (Jun 12, 2008)

no worries, cowasaki...i was hoping you were right!


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

*Hello from Halifax*

Only 18 people showed here in Rogers head office location, I was #13. This location only had 8 16 gig phones I got the last one. Felt sorry for the guy behind me who left after being told, "that guy got the last one". A number of people just up and left when they heard they were out of 16 gigers. I waited an hour in store to get registered and ended up leaving with my phone still locked.

I am sitting here in my office with a bricked iphone waiting for the itunes server to come online. sigh. today my life is a Q. 

Apple is going to take a huge amount of flack from the media for this server debacle. I can see the PC World headlines now, "iPhone launch huge failure!"

I'll be happier when I can start playing....


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

It won't be a debacle everywhere in the world, just in Canada. You can thank Jolly Rogers for that.


----------



## kezia (Mar 7, 2008)

URGENT question...

My dad's at a Rogers right now in line. I'm upgrade-eligible, but he said that the reps are saying that upgrades don't get ANY discount. The person in front of him just paid $600 for a 16gb even though he was upgrade eligible.

Is this true??? I thought it was $349 + fees and taxes.

UPDATE: Turns out that customer was a corporate customer. I guess with no corporate pricing they're just charging full price for the phone.

It looks like I might be switching to a $30 voice plan from my $20 plan. Hopefully I can at least get the 16gb for 349 now.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> It won't be a debacle everywhere in the world, just in Canada. You can thank Jolly Rogers for that.


Why Rogers? iPod Touch users can't get the 2.0 firmware today, and not just in Canada. I wouldn't be surprised if both problems are related.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> It won't be a debacle everywhere in the world, just in Canada. You can thank Jolly Rogers for that.


How do you figure its a Rogers issue? I want you to explain your comments. Don't like Canada or Rogers you have a choice, don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.

Stupid fanboy comments like this, really get under my skin.  

It is an Apple issue. The issue is world wide. tptptptp


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> How do you figure its a Rogers issue? I want you to explain your comments. Don't like Canada or Rogers you have a choice, don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.
> 
> Stupid fanboy comments like this, really get under my skin.
> 
> It is an Apple issue. The issue is world wide. tptptptp


hey joker, sending this from rogers demo iPhone. Still here. Problem is with rogers server too, it's down and is supposed to be up at 1:30


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> How do you figure its a Rogers issue? I want you to explain your comments. Don't like Canada or Rogers you have a choice, don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.
> 
> Stupid fanboy comments like this, really get under my skin.
> 
> It is an Apple issue. The issue is world wide. tptptptp


What's up with you bro...

You wanted to wait in line for the iPhone, now you're pissed that the servers are down. We predicted that this would happen. Tough sh!t for you. Dude made his point, it maybe right or it maybe wrong; that chewing out you handed him was unnecessary. Don't be projecting your insecurities on other people.

The "door" ought to come up and bitchslap you in the face. Learn from your boy uPhone, he's calm and he's reporting from live in the field and I'm finding his reporting intriguing. uPhone, big up for the reporting. Joker, eat a d**k.


----------



## Chookaboom (May 1, 2005)

*Good Luck - Bad Luck*

Arrived at the Richmond Hill (Bayview & MajorMack) at 5am, was #7 in line. At about 9:30, employees arrived and informed us they had.. wait for it... 7 phones, all 8GB. 

Sweet, I am good with an 8GB. So in we go at 10am.

I just left the store at 1:15 and they had completely processeed *ONE* person. 

The Rogers web and phone based system is hurting in a bad way. No one could event get an account setup (new or HUP), let alone the already being discussed iTunes issues with activation. 

Manager took down contact info for us and will be callign us back when activations are completed and ready for pickup...

YIKES!

c-b


----------



## kezia (Mar 7, 2008)

My dad was there from 10am to 2:30pm, and managed to get paperwork done for me on a 16gb iPhone. They're setting it aside and will call me when the servers are up and working again.

I ended up switching to a $30 retail plan (from a $20 corporate), which is worse and of course more expensive. The salesperson didn't know what they would charge me for the phone itself, as I'm not on a corporate plan anymore and am upgrade-eligible.

Hoping I get it tonight, and activated!


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

here I am! Typing away on my brand new iPhone! The reps finally got it running for enough time to get me upgraded and activated around 3:00 (waited 10 hours, was 8th in line)


Thank god because as the rep handed me my iPhone he said "you're lucky, just after I activated it all the systems crashed again"


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

uPhone said:


> here I am! Typing away on my brand new iPhone! The reps finally got it running for enough time to get me upgraded and activated around 3:00 (waited 10 hours, was 8th in line)
> 
> 
> Thank god because as the rep handed me my iPhone he said "you're lucky, just after I activated it all the systems crashed again"


Looks like your perseverance paid off. Good reporting. You accomplished exactly what you set out to do and appear to have kept your wits about you. Well done, uPhone, enjoy your product.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

uPhone said:


> hey joker, sending this from rogers demo iPhone. Still here. Problem is with rogers server too, it's down and is supposed to be up at 1:30


Hey uPhone.

I was fifth in line at the one at Bristoll and Yonge, but they only had 4 16gb. Went back to office called rogers watied 3 hours on hold and was able to order 16gb and get within 3-5 days, they had stock and she waived the $35 activation fee.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

The Shadow said:


> What's up with you bro...
> 
> You wanted to wait in line for the iPhone, now you're pissed that the servers are down. We predicted that this would happen. Tough sh!t for you. Dude made his point, it maybe right or it maybe wrong; that chewing out you handed him was unnecessary. Don't be projecting your insecurities on other people.
> 
> The "door" ought to come up and bitchslap you in the face. Learn from your boy uPhone, he's calm and he's reporting from live in the field and I'm finding his reporting intriguing. uPhone, big up for the reporting. Joker, eat a d**k.


Bro...? eat a d**k? You need to grow up.:baby:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Montreal lineup


----------



## ct77 (Mar 10, 2005)

jawknee said:


> I just woke up and am sitting on the couch drinking a cappuccino and hoping that *things* get *moving* soon, if you want to live vicariously through me.


LOL


----------

